# The Orchestra Version 1.1 – Free Update



## SONUSCORE (Feb 27, 2018)

We are dedicated to steadily improve The Orchestra and we’re starting today with a FREE UPDATE containing great new content and features. Here’s what’s waiting for you:
https://sonuscore.com/the-orchestra-updated-version-1-1-now-available/


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 27, 2018)

Can’t wait to DL, thank you!


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 27, 2018)

Voila !! Purchased as Crossgrade thru Best Service and trust something will appear soon!


----------



## SONUSCORE (Feb 27, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Voila !! Purchased as Crossgrade thru Best Service and trust something will appear soon!


You can also grab the update here: https://www.bestservice.de/downloads.html


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 27, 2018)

SONUSCORE said:


> You can also grab the update here: https://www.bestservice.de/downloads.html



Thank-you so much! Cool support.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 27, 2018)

I hate to sound ungrateful as some of these new features/improvements look great but is there any chance of a midi export/drag feature being added in the future?


----------



## SONUSCORE (Mar 1, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I hate to sound ungrateful as some of these new features/improvements look great but is there any chance of a midi export/drag feature being added in the future?



Hi, we're very carefully listening to all feature requests of our users and we know that this is a very popular request. We're looking into this.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 1, 2018)

SONUSCORE said:


> Hi, we're very carefully listening to all feature requests of our users and we know that this is a very popular request. We're looking into this.


Thank you for the reply. I hope you can make it happen.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 1, 2018)

SONUSCORE said:


> Hi, we're very carefully listening to all feature requests of our users and we know that this is a very popular request. We're looking into this.


I (and I bet MANY) would be willing to pay for the this update. Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## PeterN (Mar 2, 2018)

Hey, thanks so much for this update.


----------



## Soundhound (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks for this update! Wondering if the issue with saving with updated sample pool issue has also been addressed, so that when reopening a saved project, the instances will have the amount of samples as saved, rather than all the samples?


----------



## Trusong (Mar 2, 2018)

Great update! Now I just need to buy it!


----------



## Trusong (Mar 2, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Voila !! Purchased as Crossgrade thru Best Service and trust something will appear soon!


Where can you get a crossgrade for this product?


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 2, 2018)

Trusong said:


> Where can you get a crossgrade for this product?


Best Service had it long ago if you owned one of their other Orchestra libraries. Do not see it there now.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 2, 2018)

Derp, never mind


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 4, 2018)

Great update, triplets are real magic and the glockenspiel within the engine is wonderful and makes great dreamy patterns . Really inspiring. Thanks.


----------

